# California 32 hour continuing education



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

my California license is coming up for renewal in a coupla months
so ive gotta meet the 32 hour continuing education requirements.
because I live and work on the other side of the world, I gotta do it online.
What are the choices:
1. WECA - has one course, troubleshooting
2. ABC [abcsd.org]
3. UNfortunately im not in IBEW so cant take their courses.
4. What else? mike Holt? IAEI?

your recommendations please!!!
how did you get your 32 hours?:thumbsup:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Check out BlueVolt.com.They have Ca. approved CE courses.Steve


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

ibuzzard u r the greatest! thank you Sir.
heres the link
http://go.bluevolt.com/CoBrandTemplate/CourseCatalog.aspx?CategoryID=3660


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

1capybara said:


> 3. UNfortunately im not in IBEW so cant take their courses.


Far from the truth.


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Far from the truth.


i set off on hours of googling after reading that.
yes, some IBEW online courses
are open to non-ibew members, cut I
couldnt find online ibew courses of
the 8, 16, or 32 hour continuing ed units
[ceu] needed to renew my license.

But bluevolt.com seems the best bet so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Dave,BlueVolt actually are the source for at least some of the courses from NJATC/NECA.Steve.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I have taken IBEW courses and am not a member. Walked into a hall, payed them, they said thank you, carry on.


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

Theres also Jade1.com they are pretty good to. I used them and their prices seem reasonable. 


http://jade1.com/


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

jade1.com has a course i havent seen anywhere else = resi wiring! :thumbsup:
but im surprised a course in "NEC 2005 changes" is still accepted to
the state of cali. hasent NEC 2008 been around since, well, 2008 ?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I went with ECC http://www.castatetest.com/continuededucation/login.php 

I got a mailer from them and Jade. I almost went with Jade, then I found out Jade was not being accepted. 

I completed ECC's 32 hour course in about 12 hours. Certificate came in 2 days and had my renewal card a week after that.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

1capybara said:


> hasent NEC 2008 been around since, well, 2008 ?


California is still on the 05 cycle.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Knowshorts,in ECC's site,they indicate that their Continuing Education credits are only acceptable for electrical trainees,or persons looking to obtain certification for the first time.They are not valid for persons already certified and wanting to maintain current certification.Am I misunderstanding that?Steve


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Knowshorts,in ECC's site,they indicate that their Continuing Education credits are only acceptable for electrical trainees,or persons looking to obtain certification for the first time.They are not valid for persons already certified and wanting to maintain current certification.Am I misunderstanding that?Steve


When I first found ECC through googling, I came across some links from Mike Holts forum. What I learned at that time is the state website with "approved schools", is for curriculum for trainees only. They schools listed do not offer approved courses in continuing education for certified electricians, with the exception of the NJATC and ABC, I believe. 

What was a little confusing, is I had 2 different applications on my desk, with different revision dates. Prior to, I want to say, March of 2009, you didn't need a certificate of completion. It was just your word. A lot of so called "schools" started popping up on the internet, and then the state decided, that they had to be "official schools" and not just some fly by night internet company. That is why Jade was down for quite some time. They had to meet eligibility requirements.

I will admit, the ECC is not the best designed website, but I gave them a call, and the gal answered all my questions and guaranteed the state would accept their certificate.


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

1capybara said:


> my California license is coming up for renewal in a coupla months
> so ive gotta meet the 32 hour continuing education requirements.
> because I live and work on the other side of the world, I gotta do it online.
> What are the choices:
> ...


WECA *had* a number of courses - including one from Mike Holt that seems to have disappeared???? However - your choices are limited to offerings from "APPROVED PROVIDERS" only... Since ABC, and WECA are your only solid choices..... Any others - your best bet is to check to see if they are listed at the DAS website with a school number... Otherwise see this poor excuse for mis-management here - and risk not having them accepted.

Anyway I did the WECA troubleshooting one - it was mind-numbing and neat at the same time....


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

The schools listed on the DAS website are for TRAINEES only. The DAS doesn't have a list of approved schools on their website for the 32 hours of continuing education. If you do it online, get a guarantee that the DAS is accepting their course. Believe it or not, the stuff you can get from Mike Holt is not accepted, it must be from a DAS approved program.

Or you can just shine the whole thing. Don't pay CA the $100. Don't pay an online school $300. Let you card expire, and reapply for a new card (with a new number) for only $175.


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

IBEW's NJATC has lots of courses - 10 pages worth
http://www.njatc.org/training/courses.aspx
but i gotta figure out how may CEU hours they are worth

somebody said they are acceptable in california!

im gonna call the state monday morning :thumbsup:


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

from the jade1.com website:
"As of November 9, 2009 the California Division of Apprenticeship Standards will accept certificates from JADE Learning as proof of having completed the continuing education requirement for licensed electrical journeymen.

JADE Learning is a private educational company under contract with the Sacramento County Office of Education to offer continuing education classes. We have met all the requirements of the Division of Apprenticeship Standards for continuing education providers."

seems legit! :thumbsup:


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> The schools listed on the DAS website are for TRAINEES only. The DAS doesn't have a list of approved schools on their website for the 32 hours of continuing education. If you do it online, get a guarantee that the DAS is accepting their course. Believe it or not, the stuff you can get from Mike Holt is not accepted, it must be from a DAS approved program.
> 
> Or you can just shine the whole thing. Don't pay CA the $100. Don't pay an online school $300. Let you card expire, and reapply for a new card (with a new number) for only $175.


True on the accepted school thing... Mike Holts course WAS offered by WECA - now it is not, and I don't understand why this changed..... I had an email direct from the certification program director - who is a consultant by the way... And it claimed the exact same thing about blowing off the CUE's and when questioned on this she stuck to her guns about not requiring CUE's and that taking the test over was a penalty.... She had no idea that CUE's cost money... That said - They have reversed opinions on this, and a number of other policies without warning or justification - so beware!



1capybara said:


> IBEW's NJATC has lots of courses - 10 pages worth
> http://www.njatc.org/training/courses.aspx
> but i gotta figure out how may CEU hours they are worth
> 
> ...


So - what 'local*' are you gonna put in for that??? (*Required field.)


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

e57 said:


> So - what 'local*' are you gonna put in for that??? (*Required field.)


well actually i couldnt figure out the number of CEU hours/course
and nothing online anyway, only classromm courses, pls correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Sangi96Elec (Nov 9, 2010)

*CA ceus*

The BlueVolt courses are good, and also approved in Oregon and Washington. Good for my renewal in all three. And they didn't charge me extra. I saw that Jade1 charges $25 to do this, so i skipped their site.


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

I ENDED UP TAKING 3 courses at Blue Volt, accepted with no problem by the
state of cali., and i learned alot too!:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

I used http://www.californiaelectricaltraining.com in may and it was okay. Next time I will probably try something else.

I worked with a guy that used JADE learning (online) and he said it was pretty good. Jade sent me a book a few months before my license expired. I think it had 2 16 hr classes or 4 8 hr classes. You just answered the questions and and sent the book back in with your info and a check. They would then send you the certificate.

I think if I would have done the JADE book and sent it back would have been the easiest fastest way to get the continuing ed done.


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

:icon_redface: Just noticed that this is another resurrected thread


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

DIRT27 said:


> :icon_redface: Just noticed that this is another resurrected thread


No problem. The issue comes up every 3 years for us, so its good to have these resources for california CEU 

~Matt


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

DIRT27 said:


> :icon_redface: Just noticed that this is another resurrected thread


The OP resurrected it to tell us how the scenario unfolded.

It's like how George Lucas followed up on Star Wars with five more movies.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The issue comes up every 3 years for us, so its good to have these resources for california CEU


Time to see all the douchebags again that I wanted to forget about!!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Time to see all the douchebags again that I wanted to forget about!!


Exactly, and collect more money.... assholes. Just so we can have a stupid card saying that we can do what we already could do.

~Matt


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

http://www.weca-iec.org/courseCatalog.asp?catalogType=J Here is the WECA list for others.

I just graduated from the WECA apprenticeship it is well worth the money. Some great teachers, who also do the continue education teaching as well.


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Exactly, and collect more money.... assholes. Just so we can have a stupid card saying that we can do what we already could do.
> 
> ~Matt


A card you have to carry around in your wallet and nobody will ever ask to see it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

DIRT27 said:


> A card you have to carry around in your wallet and nobody will ever ask to see it.:thumbsup:


I kept my card in my wallet for a couple of weeks and the photo of me on it faded and got all blurry and weird looking.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I kept my card in my wallet for a couple of weeks and the photo of me on it faded and got all blurry and weird looking.


That's my normal appearance - even AFTER my first gallon of coffee in the morning.


----------

